# My first life cast



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Okay, so I've wanted to try my hand at life casting for some time now and seeing that this years theme is "Funeral Home = Front for Vampire Coven" I decided to take the plunge. It was actually much easier than I thought it would be and I'm really happy with the results (heck, by far the hardest part was finding victim, er, I mean, subject). Here are some pics of the corpse and her final resting place. This will be set up in the foyer and the whole room will be decorated with dead roses and candles. Should be a cool effect.

The coffin is made completely out of various kinds of styro and is ultra light weight - I think the bejeweled Celtic cross is my favorite part (and yes, it was a HUGE pain in the butt to carve out of the pink stuff!)


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Love it. Very creepy.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW! You did an awesome job! She looks so real! You are definitely going to scare the crap out of some people. Do you have other pictures of the process?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice work on everything!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Denny, that is friggin' awesome. That is no doubt Hollywood quality. Guess what you are teaching at the next MA Make and Take?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow that looks real! nice job.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Amazing! What did you cast her in?


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Joiseygal said:


> WOW! You did an awesome job! She looks so real! You are definitely going to scare the crap out of some people. Do you have other pictures of the process?


Thank you and I do. I took quite a few pics from beginning to end. When working with this stuff you have to be ready to go because once you start mixing the stuff together the clock starts to tick. Seems like everything has a "pot life" or a "demold time" but we did manage to get some shots off in between. This isn't a how-to but I've added some action shots. There's TONS of info and vids out there for the adventurous souls.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Amazing! What did you cast her in?


The mold was made out of Alginate which is a non-toxic material that mixes with water. It has about a 7 minute working time and captures an amazing amount of detail. Then I used a silicone rubber called Gel 10 I got from The Compleat Sculptor. Pretty easy to work with.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Denny, that is friggin' awesome. That is no doubt Hollywood quality. Guess what you are teaching at the next MA Make and Take?


Thank you HZ. Coming from you that's a huge compliment! You know, that might not be a bad idea. It really is pretty easy and tons of fun. All we have to do is find a willing participant...hmmmm..any volunteers??? Lotus - come on down!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow (has anyone said that already?)

Very impressive!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Everything looks great, and if that life-cast is your first attempt.....wow.....off-the-hook! That is simply amazing! Just stunning!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Amazing work on all three! She does look so real, it is creepy! The coffin and cross are awesome!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... everything turned out great!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow that is great i want to do that


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That turned out really good. I love the cross, well the whole thing really rocks!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow! She looks so LIFE-LIKE! Great job painting it!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank you everyone for all of the great comments. I really had a lot fun doing it and I couldnt be happier with the results. If anyone has any questions about the process please feel free to PM me.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Can I say Wow?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

damn! that's freaking amazing! love it! are you planning to do anymore?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I thought that was the person at first. DANG!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Simply amazing.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> damn! that's freaking amazing! love it! are you planning to do anymore?


Yeah, I think I'm hooked now. I'm doing the hands this Sunday to complete the prop. I've also got a few more ideas on some new stuff...I'll get the pics up as soon as I get them finished.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Dang!!...thats NICE work D...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

How much can the supplies cost to make a life cast? I really want to give this a try because the results are amazing. Can you show more pics on the process on your next life cast. Thanks!


----------

